# New Nook HD and HD+



## Ankari (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm an advocate for the Nook product line.  Anyone else hyped about the new Nooks?  You didn't hear about them?  What?  Check it out here


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks nice, and I like Nooks, but I confess I'll probably go with the Kindle Fire HD (in fact I'm already planning to purchase one).


----------



## Ankari (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you know that the Kindle doesn't come with a charger ($20) and has ads on it?  You have to pay, yes I said PAY, $15 to remove the ads from the Kindle HD


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 26, 2012)

I have ads on my e-ink Kindle. They only come on during the lock screen. Same for the new version. So they're non-intrusive, and I've actually found them useful a few times (like an ad to get $5 off a new case or something). In other words, that doesn't bother me.

And I have half a dozen mini-USB chargers already, and it does come with an mini-USB cord you can charge from your computer. The actual wall charger is $9.99 if you order it at the same time, and $19.99 separately. But again there are three mini-USB chargers in my bedroom at this very moment, and a handful of others in drawers elsewhere


----------



## Ankari (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh well, I tried.  I need to start a Nook revolution and you're not helping.....


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 26, 2012)

Ankari said:


> Oh well, I tried.  I need to start a Nook revolution and you're not helping.....



I love the Nook, don't get me wrong. But I have an Amazon Prime account, and further my book is published through the Kindle Select program, so it makes sense for me to stick with that platform I think.


----------



## srcroft (Sep 26, 2012)

I think like Walmart, amazon will destroy B&N eventually. Because B&N has overhead--in this economy hurts them. I dunno, I love my nook, but Im going to get a basic kindle.


----------



## Devor (Sep 26, 2012)

Barnes & Noble has two conflicting interests, the Nook and the brick-and-mortar stores.  I don't trust that as a business model.  I'm not the only one - there's been a steady slew of reports and speculation that the Nook will eventually be a separate entity.  But the two seem at odds to me, and I'd rather go with a company that's "all-in" with ebooks.  That's Amazon.

You're making something of a long-term commitment with it, so choose carefully.




srcroft said:


> I think like Walmart, amazon will destroy B&N eventually. Because B&N has overhead--in this economy hurts them. I dunno, I love my nook, but Im going to get a basic kindle.



I've gone to B&Ns all over New York City, and half of them have shut down.  But _destroy?_  There's a market for bookstores that Walmart and Amazon can't really fill.  I think the weening has already happened; Borders fell, after all, and they weren't the only one.  I think if B&N made it this far, they'll whether through it for quite a while longer.  And if they fail, I think it'll be because someone found a better model for a bookstore that works in the new atmosphere, and not because there are no longer bookstores.


----------



## srcroft (Sep 26, 2012)

Agreed. Nook sales are terrible for indie--but good for published works. Maybe I will ebay My hybrid nook touch, it was 299$ got leather case, reading light, tons of books (classics mostly), and orange custom back. Anyone want dibs? Before it goes to craigslist or ebay heh -- obviously would be set way cheaper


----------



## Ankari (May 3, 2013)

FYI:

Nook HD and Nook HD+ now have Google Play.  Previously, you could only download apps through B&N Apps store.  If I'm not mistaken, the Kindle Fire HD still restricts you to the Amazon App store, correct?


----------



## autumn_dragon (May 12, 2013)

I've had Nooks since the first one (still have them, actually).  I recently purchased the Nook HD+.  I had thought about a Kindle, but after doing my research, I stayed with the Nook.  I do not want to have to pay extra to remove ads, I do not want to have to pay extra to get a charger, and I prefer the Nook because it can be expanded with an SD card.

I convinced my best friend to sell her Kindle and replace it with a Nook 

Any other fellow Nook owners here that would like to be Nook friends?  I have a a decent library that has many of 'Lend Me' options.


----------

